# iPhone tracking device



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Any parent know of any free tracking devices that can be used on a teens phone. I have a 15 year old that I need to know what he is doing.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

melodyyyyy said:


> Any parent know of any free tracking devices that can be used on a teens phone. I have a 15 year old that I need to know what he is doing.


Like this? http://www.apple.com/iphone/built-in-apps/find-my-iphone.html

The downside being he could always delete the app....in which case (in my house, at least) he'd also lose the iPhone...


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

At&T have a service you can sign up for if they're your carrier, it's an additional monthly fee, but gives you gps location data and other features.


----------



## Randy McKown (Jan 22, 2012)

LOL my wife installed a tracker on my daughters phone .. most ingenious app in the world


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know of any apps that can be put on the phone that don't have to be turned on by the user when needed. I have several for both IOS and Android devices that I use when I'm out solo mountain biking to let people know where I am, but they have to be purposely run. Additionally, these types of programs can drain the battery much faster, since they are using GPS and broadcasting info.

Mike


----------

